# What can live with angelfish?



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend of mine wants to get some, but doesn't know what you can keep with them. He currently has just neon tetras and guppies, he would be buying a bigger tank (about 200 litres I think).


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I keep mine with Rummynose, Harlequin Rasboras, cories and a Bristlenose pleco with no problems. The neons might become a snack for the angel once it's full grown.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I thought so, I think he's going to give me his neons once my tanks are sorted, and take his guppies back to the LFS. He actually wanted to get some harlequins. Guppies can't live with angelfish right?
Thanks for reply, keep them coming for more ideas!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as the friend got at least a 55g (200l) so he/she has enough room for adult Angels too - Anything peaceful and non fin nipping goes for them really.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah he said it was about 44 UK gallons so almost 55 US gallons or 208 litres. So guppies would be out? I think he's sick of the fry anyway, keeps giving them to me lol. What can you NOT keep with angels? And would there be room/compatibility for any other cichlids?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

For the Guppy I have no first hand exp, had no Guppys with my Angels, the males MAY go after the fins of the Angels, but I can't promise you that. But it sure as heck would eliminate any fry question from there on out, those would def be a snack for the Angels. Anything that fis their mouth now, and later as adult is fair game (Neon Tetras, Guppies, Pygmy Rasboras).
Considering the Angels need a water of pH 5-6.2 and KH 2-5 I pers can't think of a cichlid that's fitting this type of water from the top my head and is peaceful others then some Kribensis.
Another good fin nipper is Serpae Tetra's I'd not add these to the tank.

Just tell your friend to join the forum so we can talk and see what he / she likes and narrow it down that way.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I keep telling him but he's swaying between getting a big tank or a bearded dragon lol. Our pH is like 7.5. I would like to keep angels myself in the future but I don't think I have enough room at the moment?
And can't bring myself to trade any of my fish p


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Keyholes, Rams and Festivums would be some other cichlids that would work.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, just googled them, the rams look really pretty especially!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Just a note on the rams..the Bolivian rams are hardier and easier to keep than the German Blue rams. The German Blue rams are much more sensitive to water parameters and need a low PH to be happy. So it might be better to just consider the Bolivians.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok thank you, I will let him know!

I think my own ventures into angelfish will have to be restricted to the distant future as I can't afford/fit in my house (!) a big enough tank!

For (nearer) future and personal reference, is there anything a little more advanced I could keep in my 24 UK gal (29 US gal) tank with 2 mollies, 10 minnows, 2 barbs, 1 catfish and 6 guppies?
I would really like to try my hand at breeding something a little more difficult (than livebearers!) that I can hopefully sell?
Maybe a female betta? Any other suggestions?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumbs up on the Bolivian Ram, hadn't thought about them earlier.
What size tank do you have saying you ant Angel too, and/ or who's already living in it?

I think saying I breed livebearers ain't fair lol they are like bunnies w/out any of your doing there lol
In the set up you have, may that be Betta, Dwarf Gouramies, Cory the problem will be the eggs will be ate by your barbs in no time.
What I pers found most awarding and interesting was breeding Killi (the one's on my profile pic here) but that requires quite some work for adequate water, picking off eggs etc. But also there, I had a species tank set up for that, won't really fly breeding those in a community tank.
If you want something lil to breed and be easy to keep: get yourself a 10g (sorry donno what that is in UK g) and a shrimp farm started, easy to breed under good water, lil maintenance and you sure can always sell those.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah lol, that's what I mean, I want to get involved with breeding fish that require actually doing something!p

Hmm I was thinking of giving the barbs away, they are my least favourite fish to be honest but I feel a bit mean! I would have a breeding tank set up for the bettas - another thought, does the male have to be completely on his own with the bubble nest once spawning has taken place? I know you remove the female but if he was living in a larger tank with neon tetras do you think there would be any aggression over the babies/eating of the eggs on their part?

I'm just getting some ideas here, I'm open to suggestions!

PS. my tank size and inhabitants are in a previous post ^^


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Breeding bettas is extremely difficult. First off, you need a breeding tank (long and low with a divider and plenty of floating plants). You'll need a large tank (a 40g breeder would do) for the female fry and individual 1g+ containers for all of the male fry (possibly in the hundreds). In other words, breeding bettas is a serious time and money investment that requires tons of room in your house. I wouldn't recommend it at all to someone not fully committed to it.

How about a pair of kribensis cichlids? They can become somewhat aggressive when spawning but they're fairly easy to breed.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Good point, I hadn't quite thought that far! I think I'll just stick with the fish I have and try my hand at breeding the minnows etc for now 
Thank you!


----------

